# Where do games developers hang out online?



## laptop (May 6, 2011)

Homework question, I'm afraid... but where do games developers hang out? And bitch about late payment, T&Cs, etc, especially?

Particularly the less-code-centric types...

There's a welter of stuff at http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/ but I don't have the stomach right now to read it and find out how many posters are wannabes.

http://forums.indiegamer.com/ looks more focused...

and http://www.gamedev.net/ rather quiet on such matters.

Is there something obvious I'm missing?


----------



## laptop (May 6, 2011)

D'oh! Electronic Arts is a game developer, isn't it...


----------



## grit (May 6, 2011)

reddit.com/r/gamedev is another good hang out. Defintely check out http://www.gamasutra.com/ its geared more towards the business/ design end of things, its highly regarded.


----------



## laptop (May 11, 2011)

Thanks 

I should say this is a homework question to do with supporting games designers etc in industrial tribunals and so on... not for my private gain.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 20, 2011)

is there not a telephone number? like game developer chat?


----------



## Random (May 20, 2011)

laptop said:


> Thanks
> 
> I should say this is a homework question to do with supporting games designers etc in industrial tribunals and so on... not for my private gain.


 
Revol68 here is, or used to be, involved i video game production. And libcom had an article the other day by an anarcho also involved in the business.


----------

